# Angry Marines (so Angry)



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

these are the pics of the beginnings of my angry marine honor guard squad. 

angry marine with a pair of power weapons (full shot)









face of above 








shoulder pad









cloak









fist writing 









"banner" of fuck you :threaten: (WIP)
img]http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x325/the_40k_dude/angry%20marines/DSC03413.jpg[/img]
if people are interested i can post the colour scheme i used 

btw i converted them from a box of black templar veterans i had about.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whilst the paintjob is a bit rough and ready I actually quite like the effects on the sword, shield and cloak but mate, please, at least link the photo's into the thread properly...I hate clicking links to look at a photo.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

this was one of the quickly done test pieces that i had lieing around, will take more of an effort on the whole army

im not quite sure how to do that as whenever i put the pic up, it comes out with this sign









and i dosnt work


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

WHAT A SISSY HE'S WEARING A HELMET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111!!!!!!!!!!!
Looks good, did you free hand the letters or write it?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye, i dont have a hack saw so......the helmet stays4

yes i did free hand the letters, however the ones on the chest look slightly off.....


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

On your photobucket page underneath each photo there is a *direct link* that you copy and paste into your thread. Place the image tags [img][/img] at the front and back of the pasted url like this...

Original pasted URL:

http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x325/the_40k_dude/angry marines/DSC03413.jpg



URL with image tags:

[img]http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x325/the_40k_dude/angry%20marines/DSC03413.jpg[/img]

and you end up with this: 










Hope that helps.

Cy


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you very much, i will re post the pics


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

No problem chap, here to help. :good:


----------

